# MAC 129 or Bobbi Brown blush brush?



## Doowop (Apr 12, 2009)

Both got the same ratings on makeup alley! 

I find that MAC 129 (SH) is kinda rough but it depends on the type of blush I am using it with, as sometimes the application can be very silky smooth.

I am thinking of trying out Bobbi Brown as the brushes from that line are supposed to be really good I suppose?


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2009)

If you already have the 129 SH then go for the BB one.
Or atleast try it on the counter, if you don't like it then get the 129


----------



## User38 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Doowop* 

 
_Both got the same ratings on makeup alley! 

I find that MAC 129 (SH) is kinda rough but it depends on the type of blush I am using it with, as sometimes the application can be very silky smooth.

I am thinking of trying out Bobbi Brown as the brushes from that line are supposed to be really good I suppose?_

 






 I too have been switching brands on brushes -- I did buy the BB Blush brush, the Blender brush which is fantastic and also a brush for foundation application (still have to try it but it feels great) by CoverFX.. in addition, and tired of black goat hairs I bought a brush which is comparable to the 187 by Philosphy, called the Airbrush and also 2 new bronzer brushes by Prescriptives... which I am really enjoying!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 12, 2009)

i would say go for BB. Let us know the results!


----------



## matsubie (Apr 12, 2009)

i actually have both of the brushes.

i purchased the bb blush brush before the 129 and in my personal experience, i prefer the 129.

i find (maybe it's due to my lack of skills) that when i apply blush with the bb blush brush, the blush goes on really patchy and weird.  the bristles are soft and all, but it feels too clumpy for my liking.

on the contrary, the 129 the bristles are also soft and the blush goes on evenly.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 13, 2009)

Bobbi Brown brushes shed a lot in my opinion, at least the ones that I have played around with.  Maybe it's just the counter I go to.  Anyway, I really like my MAC 129, but it does get scratchy if I don't wash it frequently.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 13, 2009)

I notice the 129SH is scratchy.  The full size is a lot softer, also dont forget to add some deep conditioner on the bristles and let it soak in for a few minutes and then rinse it off with luke warm water.  I've never tried BB so i cant compare :\


----------

